# Club level



## BrerMama

Anyone have a club level room at RPR or HR booked for June? We have a trip mid-July and I just realized it’s days after my 50th birthday. I’m thinking about splurging on club level but wanted some info on what club level will look like now. I don’t want to spend the extra to not get extras. Would love to read/follow a first hand report this month.


----------



## macraven

Club level rooms are have the same look and size as the other floors.
Talking about room types.....King or Queen beds, standard room, King suite, etc.
Only club level has access to the Club Lounge.

(What is different is the club lounge and perks.)


----------



## Mrsjvb

At this point, it’s anyone’s guess how the Lounges will operate..if at all.  I can only guess that there won’t be a self serve buffet as in the past.  Who knows if there will be free flowing wine and beer.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Mrsjvb said:


> At this point, it’s anyone’s guess how the Lounges will operate..if at all.  I can only guess that there won’t be a self serve buffet as in the past.  Who knows if there will be free flowing wine and beer.



From what I’ve experienced at Universal resorts wine and beer was always served by a TM.

I don’t think that will change as for the current time they may wear a mask and gloves.

To get offerings that are typically self serve I predict, will either be on a pre portioned plate  (similar to what Disney already does) or there will be a cast member with a mask and gloves serving guests....



I also think for the current time it will be a smooth and easy transition for guests to get accustomed to.....


I would like to note as in the advisory that Universal and Disney both have posted there is a risk of contracting covid 19 in any public area, and in defense of the lounges, resorts, and properties in general they cannot “stop” the risk of this even though I believe they “WILL” do everything they possibly can to ensure guest safety.


----------



## tony67

I really like the lounges (well at least RPR - I have not been to the others), but I am not sure I would spend the money until we get some info on how they may have changed.
Most buffet style restaurants have been told it will be quite a while before they can open again (if ever)
If I am not mistaken several chains have already shut down for good.

If they had an employee serving the food its the only way i can see it working - but I dont believe even that is "approved".
It may vary by state by i was discussing this issue with a friend at a Indian restaurant who's biggest traffic flow is the lunch buffet.
Not sure he can make it without it - this is the way people really get introduced to their food.


----------



## BrerMama

tony67 said:


> I really like the lounges (well at least RPR - I have not been to the others), but I am not sure I would spend the money until we get some info on how they may have changed.
> Most buffet style restaurants have been told it will be quite a while before they can open again (if ever)
> If I am not mistaken several chains have already shut down for good.


I’m in KS and last weekend we went to our first restaurant since March. They had a buffet going and people were eating from it. I chose to order off the menu.

But yes, I am wanting to see how they handle club before I book it. Hopefully we’ll get some reports in the next week or two.


----------



## Polyonmymind

this may mean nothing or something, but I picked a random Monday in July to look at booking a Club room at RPR.   The description of the club offerings is as follows (copy & paste): 
Does this mean only breakfast and beers?   Maybe, maybe not.. but I'd be okay with the beers... 


Royal Club Level 2 Queen Room
Upgrade to one of the Club Level rooms and enjoy access to the Royal Pacific’s Club Lounge including complimentary continental breakfast, evening beer and wine and additional privileges including complimentary admission to the fitness center. Our 335 square foot Club level rooms come with two queen beds that can accommodate four guests. Maximum occupancy of 5 guests with a rollaway (fees apply).  less$409.00average per nightBook Now


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We have a club level room booked at Portofino. If it’s going to exclude the evening appetizers and snack throughout the day I’d change to the Bay View room we had last year and really liked.


----------



## ariesgirl384

I just switched from disney to universal in August and booked a club level at Royal Pacific. Curious to see what's offered. Will probably still keep even if it's just breakfast, snacks/drinks and 2 hours of wine/beer (I haven't had what was previously offered so I don't know any different). Hubby and I just want to get away. But if they cut club like disney is rumored to be doing, I'll go down in rooms. Excited to be trying universal either way!


----------



## macraven

I hope those that are staying club during this month will
keep us informed if club adds on an evening offering of foods.


----------



## schumigirl

ariesgirl384 said:


> I just switched from disney to universal in August and booked a club level at Royal Pacific. Curious to see what's offered. Will probably still keep even if it's just breakfast, snacks/drinks and 2 hours of wine/beer (I haven't had what was previously offered so I don't know any different). Hubby and I just want to get away. But if they cut club like disney is rumored to be doing, I'll go down in rooms. Excited to be trying universal either way!





macraven said:


> I hope those that are staying club during this month will
> keep us informed if club adds on an evening offering of foods.



@ariesgirl384 regardless of what`s on offer I`m sure you`ll love the Club experience at RP. 

It is one of the best lounges onsite and everyone who works there only wants the best for you. Genuinely lovely people. 

Right now there seems to be differing info out there, but please come back and let us know how your visit was. By that time any glitches should be sorted out.....


Yes mac, hopefully we get folks give us first hand experiences in the coming weeks and months.......


----------



## macraven

Nothing has been released by Loew/UO yet to add the evening food to premier club levels.

Peeps may speculate but info has to come through the hotel releases.

At this point, they have only released breakfast offerings, Afternoon snacks and usual ongoing room service of turn down services, etc




If they extend an evening food offering later this year, it will be listed by the hotel.

This thread will be kept updated for any add ons or policy changes by Loews.


----------



## ariesgirl384

According to facebook, the club lounges are currently closed but it doesnt say for how long.


----------



## macraven

Hotels opened today!
Hooray....

My trip is not until September and club option was bookable for my dates.

Will be a wait and see when club is bookable as parks open to the public June 5
Could be not much of a demand early June?


----------



## EveDallas

tony67 said:


> I really like the lounges (well at least RPR - I have not been to the others), but I am not sure I would spend the money until we get some info on how they may have changed.
> Most buffet style restaurants have been told it will be quite a while before they can open again (if ever)
> If I am not mistaken several chains have already shut down for good.
> 
> If they had an employee serving the food its the only way i can see it working - but I dont believe even that is "approved".
> It may vary by state by i was discussing this issue with a friend at a Indian restaurant who's biggest traffic flow is the lunch buffet.
> Not sure he can make it without it - this is the way people really get introduced to their food.


The buffets by me are going to cafeteria style with an employee serving. That's the only difference though.


----------



## tony67

EveDallas said:


> The buffets by me are going to cafeteria style with an employee serving. That's the only difference though.


Id actually prefer this.
It forces people to get a new plate - this is the one health code violation that I dont see get enforced as well as it should pre-covid.
It stops people from taking all of an item - it really does happen - who needs to take all 30 shrimp.
It may stop some folks from going to buffets as they will be self conscious - but it might make others more comfortable as they dont have to worry about who may have stuck their hands in something.   The things I've seen at Chef Mickeys.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Id actually prefer this.
> It forces people to get a new plate - this is the one health code violation that I dont see get enforced as well as it should pre-covid.
> It stops people from taking all of an item - it really does happen - who needs to take all 30 shrimp.
> It may stop some folks from going to buffets as they will be self conscious - but it might make others more comfortable as they dont have to worry about who may have stuck their hands in something.   The things I've seen at Chef Mickeys.



Completely agree. 

Yep, we have seen some things that would make your hair curl in the Club Lounge. 

Bad hygiene among guests is the worst. Some who think it`s ok to just lift an item with their hands instead of tongs is just the tip of the iceberg......and that`s adults as well as unsupervised children.


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Yep, we have seen some things that would make your hair curl in the Club Lounge.
> 
> Bad hygiene among guests is the worst. Some who think it`s ok to just lift an item with their hands instead of tongs is just the tip of the iceberg......and that`s adults as well as unsupervised children.


Club lounges can be worse than regular buffets no doubt.
I think there can be some entitlement there, especially the more high end the lounge. 
I've seen very well off folks at very high end club lounges basically stand at the horderves and eat well talking on their phone as if it was their personally buffett.  This is not just a one off.

We are at the point where if we cant get to the lounge at opening we dont go at all - unless its just for drinks or we know it is very well run.
I get the staff is afraid to say anything in some cases, but if you put out a big bowl of peanuts how about you put a spoon in it so maybe people wont just eat from the bowl.

FWIW - I do find the RPR lounge pretty well run, I cant say the same for the Disney ones - many issues there with staff and guests and I have been to 4 of them - Ill never spend the money again.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Club lounges can be worse than regular buffets no doubt.
> I think there can be some entitlement there, especially the more high end the lounge.
> I've seen very well off folks at very high end club lounges basically stand at the horderves and eat well talking on their phone as if it was their personally buffett.  This is not just a one off.
> 
> We are at the point where if we cant get to the lounge at opening we dont go at all - unless its just for drinks or we know it is very well run.
> I get the staff is afraid to say anything in some cases, but if you put out a big bowl of peanuts how about you put a spoon in it so maybe people wont just eat from the bowl.
> 
> FWIW - I do find the RPR lounge pretty well run, I cant say the same for the Disney ones - many issues there with staff and guests and I have been to 4 of them - Ill never spend the money again.



That`s exactly why RP lounge changed their snacks during lunch hours to everything pre wrapped. It`s much more hygenic. 

I have seen what you`ve described too. 

It`ll be interesting when they do make the announcement about any changes. I`m sure it`ll upset some if it alters the way they`ve eaten in the lounge in the past.


----------



## ariesgirl384

In a facebook group I'm in, someone called to ask about club level and the changes. While they couldnt report on the changes, they were given info that the lounges were scheduled to open the 7th. So here's hoping that info is correct and we'll get info soon!


----------



## ariesgirl384

Hard Rock and Royal Pacific opened their club level lounges today. Modified hours are 7-10am, 5-7pm and 8-9pm. I haven't seen a full list of offerings yet though. But this is great news! Keeping my club level room at RPR for August.


----------



## schumigirl

ariesgirl384 said:


> Hard Rock and Royal Pacific opened their club level lounges today. Modified hours are 7-10am, 5-7pm and 8-9pm. I haven't seen a full list of offerings yet though. But this is great news! Keeping my club level room at RPR for August.



Fabulous news!!

I had been told by two people it was happening, but I was also told it wasn’t......yep......

Thank you so much for the update!!!


----------



## Polyonmymind

From Orlando Informer..  you were correct @schumigirl about HR club moving to the Apollo boardroom

Starting on Monday, June 8, both Hard Rock Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort started up their club-level services once again. With the caveat that the new protocols and practices can continue to change, here’s what Loews has on tap for right now:

Modified hours: food service in the morning will be from 7:00 to 10:00 am; in the evening, 5:00 to 7:00 pm; and dessert, 8:00 to 9:00 pm.
Increased cleaning and disinfecting will be implemented.
Lounge seating has been modified for social distancing, including some tables being rendered for the use of only one party and other tables being removed entirely.
The club concierge team continues to operate as the personal concierge for club-floor guests and their planning needs.
Modified locations: at Hard Rock, the club locations have been moved to the foyer, outside terrace, and Apollo boardroom. (They remain the same at Royal Pacific.)

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-orlando-hotels-coronavirus-reopening-works/


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> From Orlando Informer..  you were correct @schumigirl about HR club moving to the Apollo boardroom
> 
> Starting on Monday, June 8, both Hard Rock Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort started up their club-level services once again. With the caveat that the new protocols and practices can continue to change, here’s what Loews has on tap for right now:
> 
> Modified hours: food service in the morning will be from 7:00 to 10:00 am; in the evening, 5:00 to 7:00 pm; and dessert, 8:00 to 9:00 pm.
> Increased cleaning and disinfecting will be implemented.
> Lounge seating has been modified for social distancing, including some tables being rendered for the use of only one party and other tables being removed entirely.
> The club concierge team continues to operate as the personal concierge for club-floor guests and their planning needs.
> Modified locations: at Hard Rock, the club locations have been moved to the foyer, outside terrace, and Apollo boardroom. (They remain the same at Royal Pacific.)
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-orlando-hotels-coronavirus-reopening-works/



That is such good news!!!! 

I`ll update the stickies with the updated info....thank you for posting......


----------



## lissiesmum

I see there are evening services from 5-7... Does this mean they will have the hot entrees?


----------



## macraven

lissiesmum said:


> I see there are evening services from 5-7... Does this mean they will have the hot entrees?


Unknown still but once peeps post that are staying there, will we find out


----------



## Cynophilist

I'm so curious to know how CL is operating now...self serve, or will employees have to be on hand? Can't wait for someone to post a video of the new CL workings and procedures.


----------



## schumigirl

Cynophilist said:


> I'm so curious to know how CL is operating now...self serve, or will employees have to be on hand? Can't wait for someone to post a video of the new CL workings and procedures.



I posted a little update towards the end of the RPR thread of how their Club Lounge is operating. Evening food options are listed on post 3,200 and updates on post 3,215. 

Everything food wise is boxed, breakfasts and royal relaxation offerings from 5-7pm. Nothing is buffet style anymore.

Coffee is not help yourself anymore either.......concierge staff will hand it to you.


----------



## skiergirl4

We are a family of five (DH, DD16, DD12, DD8, and myself) staying club level at RPR in July. We’ve never stayed club level before so I’m wondering how tipping typically works. I know there are many different views/opinions on tipping, but some general ideas would be helpful. 

TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

skiergirl4 said:


> We are a family of five (DH, DD16, DD12, DD8, and myself) staying club level at RPR in July. We’ve never stayed club level before so I’m wondering how tipping typically works. I know there are many different views/opinions on tipping, but some general ideas would be helpful.
> 
> TIA!



They share tips, unless you hand something to any that have gone above and beyond and tell them specifically it’s just for them.

Some people don‘t tip at all.

For us, it might be slightly different but we tip each of them during Royal Relaxation and give a special tip at the end of our stay to each of them. But we know the staff very well. They’re like our American kids......lol.....

I know some folks give a few dollars and some tip $5. it varies greatly. Whatever you give I’m sure will be appreciated.

But a nice question to ask as we do know not everyone tips and they do such a good job in there looking after everyone.

And yes, I’m sure others have a different opinion.


----------



## tony67

skiergirl4 said:


> We are a family of five (DH, DD16, DD12, DD8, and myself) staying club level at RPR in July. We’ve never stayed club level before so I’m wondering how tipping typically works. I know there are many different views/opinions on tipping, but some general ideas would be helpful.
> 
> TIA!


I think many dont tip from what I have seen.  
They could have tipped at the beginning if their stay - and many tip at the end - so I cant be sure.
In my experience it's better to tip each day and directly with the person waiting on you (if its only one).

I stay club level at many different hotel chains and I can tell you tipping is appreciated and they do take better care of you if your their for more than one night and/or when I return.  And yes they do remember - 20 years later my wife still sees people from when she waited tables and remembers if they tipped well and especially remembers if they skipped out.


----------



## humphreydog

tony67 said:


> And yes they do remember


So true.  Many of the Loews career staff (not to be confused with the UCF interns) bounce around to many positions within the hotel/s and have remembered us from previous visits.


----------



## Tricia G.

Has anyone experienced club level recently and can share a review/photos of how club level is handled and your thoughts on whether the value is still there?


----------



## melissa723

Tricia G. said:


> Has anyone experienced club level recently and can share a review/photos of how club level is handled and your thoughts on whether the value is still there?



I would love to know this as well!


----------



## frank808

We were at HRH club level end of June.  It is in the Apollo room as mentioned and there are only 3 tables indoors.  The staff wiped each table with cleaner when you left.  

For breakfast there was cereal, baked goods, fruits, eggs, yogurt etc. It is the same type and size of cereal sold at the store on the first level.  Milk and assorted juices in a cooler next to the cereals.  There was orange juice, apple juice and grapefruit.  If you don't see a cereal you want, ask politely and they will look in the back.  Items like fruits and baked goods are individually wrapped.  Another cooler full of water and sodas thanks available through out the day.

After lunch there were bags of potatoe chips, ritz crackers, cheese its & hummus.  The small cooler just had fruit juices.

For evening reception, the concierge served liquor and the appetizers.  There was cheese and hummus platters every night.  One night there was cheese empanadas and spring roll.  Another night had fried chicken wings and mac n cheese.  I believe they rotate every other night with those two menus.  

For desserts it was the same every night.  Brownies and chocolate chip cookies individually wrapped.  Vickies potatoe chips were available from 10am till 9pm.

It was very well run by the concierge and staff.  They were very friendly, courteous and very efficient.  All staff went out of their way to make sure we had everything we need.  They also made sure we had a great time everytime we went to the lounge.  Here are some pics we took.  Did not really take many pics and this is the best to my recollection.


----------



## Tricia G.

frank808 said:


> We were at HRH club level end of June.  It is in the Apollo room as mentioned and there are only 3 tables indoors.  The staff wiped each table with cleaner when you left.
> 
> For breakfast there was cereal, baked goods, fruits, eggs, yogurt etc. It is the same type and size of cereal sold at the store on the first level.  Milk and assorted juices in a cooler next to the cereals.  There was orange juice, apple juice and grapefruit.  If you don't see a cereal you want, ask politely and they will look in the back.  Items like fruits and baked goods are individually wrapped.  Another cooler full of water and sodas thanks available through out the day.
> 
> After lunch there were bags of potatoe chips, ritz crackers, cheese its & hummus.  The small cooler just had fruit juices.
> 
> For evening reception, the concierge served liquor and the appetizers.  There was cheese and hummus platters every night.  One night there was cheese empanadas and spring roll.  Another night had fried chicken wings and mac n cheese.  I believe they rotate every other night with those two menus.
> 
> For desserts it was the same every night.  Brownies and chocolate chip cookies individually wrapped.  Vickies potatoe chips were available from 10am till 9pm.
> 
> It was very well run by the concierge and staff.  They were very friendly, courteous and very efficient.  All staff went out of their way to make sure we had everything we need.  They also made sure we had a great time everytime we went to the lounge.  Here are some pics we took.  Did not really take many pics and this is the best to my recollection.


Thank You this is so helpful.


----------



## schumigirl

frank808 said:


> We were at HRH club level end of June.  It is in the Apollo room as mentioned and there are only 3 tables indoors.  The staff wiped each table with cleaner when you left.
> 
> For breakfast there was cereal, baked goods, fruits, eggs, yogurt etc. It is the same type and size of cereal sold at the store on the first level.  Milk and assorted juices in a cooler next to the cereals.  There was orange juice, apple juice and grapefruit.  If you don't see a cereal you want, ask politely and they will look in the back.  Items like fruits and baked goods are individually wrapped.  Another cooler full of water and sodas thanks available through out the day.
> 
> After lunch there were bags of potatoe chips, ritz crackers, cheese its & hummus.  The small cooler just had fruit juices.
> 
> For evening reception, the concierge served liquor and the appetizers.  There was cheese and hummus platters every night.  One night there was cheese empanadas and spring roll.  Another night had fried chicken wings and mac n cheese.  I believe they rotate every other night with those two menus.
> 
> For desserts it was the same every night.  Brownies and chocolate chip cookies individually wrapped.  Vickies potatoe chips were available from 10am till 9pm.
> 
> It was very well run by the concierge and staff.  They were very friendly, courteous and very efficient.  All staff went out of their way to make sure we had everything we need.  They also made sure we had a great time everytime we went to the lounge.  Here are some pics we took.  Did not really take many pics and this is the best to my recollection.



Thank you for the review.....

Since they moved it into the Apollo room area we haven`t had a lot of feedback from folks......so thank you for taking the time to do it.

Glad you enjoyed the experience, always good to hear.


----------



## frank808

I hope to remember to do a review from our Oct HHN trip at PBH.  Hopefully we won't see to much difference in the club level offerings at PBH from before.    I did miss the hot dish for breakfast that PBH has.  This was our first time at HRH and am wondering if HRH is like Royal Pacific for breakfast?  Just continental items and no hot dish?

With Lowe's You First platinum, status has kept me loyal to Portofino Bay and Royal Pacific all these years.  Would have never tried Hard Rock if Portofino was open.  Glad I tried HRH but like the vibe, larger rooms and lounge at PBH more.


----------



## Disneytam

I called Universal today to change my reservation to the AP discount at PBR in November. The hotel is now set to open on August 31 but he didn't seem to be very positive on it actually happening as he told me that Universal would switch us to another resort a week or 2 before our arrival date if the hotel wasn't opened. I asked about the lounge food and was told that they weren't expecting any hot items for breakfast as there would be no buffet. So think of small boxes of cereal, pre packaged donuts and whole fruits and coffee will be poured for you. Evening would again have no hot buffet items but individual wrapped small plates. I was told to not expect it to be the same as in years past. He seemed really disgusted when I said we would probably end up canceling then because the difference in price was rather high for a very trimmed back CL service.

So please if anyone has been to one of the other universal hotel CL come back and let us all hear about how it is.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Thank you so much for info and photos. We are booked for club level in Jan. Following this


----------



## runbikeswim3

We checked in to HRH today. We've visited the club while waiting for our room to be ready. They had uncrustables for our kids, chips, Famous Amos cookies, Ritz peanut butter crackers, granola bars and fresh fruit. The coolers had soda and water. The staff offered to get any juices or milk we wanted. They said tonight is Mac and cheese and wings and a veggie box with hummus. They again said we could request anything from others meals we would like. We have one son who will eat some cereal with dinner! We check into RPR in few days I will try to update when I can.


----------



## schumigirl

runbikeswim3 said:


> We checked in to HRH today. We've visited the club while waiting for our room to be ready. They had uncrustables for our kids, chips, Famous Amos cookies, Ritz peanut butter crackers, granola bars and fresh fruit. The coolers had soda and water. The staff offered to get any juices or milk we wanted. They said tonight is Mac and cheese and wings and a veggie box with hummus. They again said we could request anything from others meals we would like. We have one son who will eat some cereal with dinner! We check into RPR in few days I will try to update when I can.



Thanks so much for the update......and will look forward to your update from RPR.......have fun


----------



## mistysue

Does anyone know how well HRH club level handles allergies? 
I can't have anything with dairy, and I have a child who has allergies to dairy, eggs, soy, and a few others, which rules out pretty much everything I've seen listed other than the soda and possibly one of the cereals. 
Years ago we stayed club level a few times at Disney and we could call the chef and they would make him food, I didn't know if they would do that here.


----------



## macraven

It would be best if you contacted hrh directly.
Before covid 19, the hotel would send you an email about 10 to 14 days out from your arrival for contacting them to inquire about special diets or questions you have.

Due to the virus, food is prepared in advance and  boxed.
But no idea how long it will have this set up.

Could be changes forthe time you will be there how club handles the club food offerings.

When I stayed club level at HRH, was prior to covid.


----------



## schumigirl

mistysue said:


> Does anyone know how well HRH club level handles allergies?
> I can't have anything with dairy, and I have a child who has allergies to dairy, eggs, soy, and a few others, which rules out pretty much everything I've seen listed other than the soda and possibly one of the cereals.
> Years ago we stayed club level a few times at Disney and we could call the chef and they would make him food, I didn't know if they would do that here.



As macraven has said, with those allergies best to contact them ahead of time. 

I do know all the hotels are just as good as Disney dealing with allergies of any kind. Speaking to concierge is the best way to go forward. 

We see them making seperate meals for folks regularly, have separate milks and so on for guests and they do a very good job as many have voiced how impressed they were. I should add this is RPR, but I have no doubts the other hotels will be just as diligent.


----------



## andieb0602

runbikeswim3 said:


> We check into RPR in few days I will try to update when I can.



I'm anxiously awaiting your thoughts on RPR club level.     We're switching from HRH to RPR for our trip next month and I'm trying to convince the hubs that we should upgrade to a CL room.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Interested in reports of RPR also. We are headed there in Jan. We chose club for added security, high floors as well as snacks.
one thought/question. Is noise level a concern if your room is near the lounge with foot traffic? We ask for room away from elevators usually for this reason


----------



## melissa723

We are booked for club level at RPR in November since we had to cancel our CL trip at AKL. I'm also interested to hear about it. Wondering if it's worth the extra money or not.


----------



## runbikeswim3

For HRH the club was on the ground floor which was slightly inconvenient with the kids (14/11/8). Breakfast was a very generous selection of cereals and granola, multiple oatmeal they had hot water to make. They had donuts, varied pastries, blueberry muffins, yogurt and sealed hard boiled eggs. Afternoon they had chips, granola bars, fruit and other packaged snacks. Sodas and water were stocked at all times. Coffee was available all day. The second night was skewers if grilled chicken, vegetable spring rolls. Each night they had a meat and cheese box with tiny pita rounds/ham/salami. The hummus box had cheese (Swiss and not sure the other cheese), hummus, carrots, celery, cucumber, olives, grape tomatoes and capers. Dessert was cookies (choc chip with sprinkles, sugar and a frosted chocolate brownie). Sunday they had mimosas. Not sure if it's a weekend thing. My husband had corona and there was bud light also. We moved to RPR this am. The setup is better for family seating and on the same floor as our room. We caught the tail end of breakfast and the selection was the same with oikos Greek yogurt and the pastries were served to you and not wrapped. Staff was friendly. The menu posted for tonight was Mac and cheese and wings which was a hit with the kids. The Mac and cheese was good. Overall I would say the club is worth it for our family. We eat snacks at the park and drink a lot of butterbeers so the meals are enough. We are here 3 nights I'll try to post an update later.


----------



## NicoleLarson

runbikeswim3 said:


> For HRH the club was on the ground floor which was slightly inconvenient with the kids (14/11/8). Breakfast was a very generous selection of cereals and granola, multiple oatmeal they had hot water to make. They had donuts, varied pastries, blueberry muffins, yogurt and sealed hard boiled eggs. Afternoon they had chips, granola bars, fruit and other packaged snacks. Sodas and water were stocked at all times. Coffee was available all day. The second night was skewers if grilled chicken, vegetable spring rolls. Each night they had a meat and cheese box with tiny pita rounds/ham/salami. The hummus box had cheese (Swiss and not sure the other cheese), hummus, carrots, celery, cucumber, olives, grape tomatoes and capers. Dessert was cookies (choc chip with sprinkles, sugar and a frosted chocolate brownie). Sunday they had mimosas. Not sure if it's a weekend thing. My husband had corona and there was bud light also. We moved to RPR this am. The setup is better for family seating and on the same floor as our room. We caught the tail end of breakfast and the selection was the same with oikos Greek yogurt and the pastries were served to you and not wrapped. Staff was friendly. The menu posted for tonight was Mac and cheese and wings which was a hit with the kids. The Mac and cheese was good. Overall I would say the club is worth it for our family. We eat snacks at the park and drink a lot of butterbeers so the meals are enough. We are here 3 nights I'll try to post an update later.



Thank you so much for this update.  Hope your trip is going well.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Thank you for the review! Following....these threads get me so excited


----------



## amyecca

I'm wondering if there is any outdoor seating at the club lounges. Or can food be taken to eat elsewhere? I'm still not comfortable with indoor dining.


----------



## tony67

amyecca said:


> I'm wondering if there is any outdoor seating at the club lounges. Or can food be taken to eat elsewhere? I'm still not comfortable with indoor dining.


I think that HRH had outdoor seating.   RPR does not.


----------



## hhoope01

PBR's lounge doesn't have any outdoor seating as part of the lounge.  But there are 2 options I can think of that might work (other than just taking the food to your room).  First, outside the side lounge exit door and a few feet down the hall, there is an outside balcony with a small table and a few chairs.  You probably could take your food/plates there and be outside (and essentially by yourselves as well.)  The other option would be to take your food out of the lounge and down the stairs to the water level.  In the bay or lagoon area.  There are usually lots of little tables and chairs where you could sit and eat/drink.


----------



## andieb0602

I read that you can take the food back to your room.  HRH has a balcony off the back of the lobby and around the pool area.  I noticed that RPR had some outdoor seating near Jake's/Islands but I don't know how close that is to the lounge and if you can only sit there if you're eating at the restaurant.

I moved us from HRH standard room to RPR club level for our September trip last night.  We had "breakfast drama" for our last trip where no one wanted to eat the food I brought with us and we wound up eating breakfast in the parks every day.  It also saves me the mental energy of buying and packing food and having to remember every night to put more drinks in the fridge for the next day.  Also, the boys can go to the lounge to wait for me and DD to finish getting ready in the mornings instead of being in the way.


----------



## tony67

andieb0602 said:


> We had "breakfast drama" for our last trip where no one wanted to eat the food I brought with us and we wound up eating breakfast in the parks every day.  It also saves me the mental energy of buying and packing food and having to remember every night to put more drinks in the fridge for the next day.  Also, the boys can go to the lounge to wait for me and DD to finish getting ready in the mornings instead of being in the way.


Once you have 3-4 people in the room the Club Level is well worth it IMO - especially when you can send the kids down for breakfast so you can get ready or just so you can walk down and grab a drink waters etc....  And yeah its nice to not plan bring all the stuff you need with kids.
For a Solo or couple trip I dont bother - I always feel like I have to get back to take advantage of the benefits  and I'd rather have that 100 a day or so to spend on drinks and snacks etc..


----------



## hhoope01

*Tony67*'s thoughts mirror mine.  If there are just 2 of us in the room, the Club lounge isn't as big a draw (i.e. that means the kids didn't come with us).  When we have a room full (3, 4 or 5) I really like being able to let the kids sleep however long they want.  I'll get up and head to the lounge to sit down, have a nice cup of tea (or 2), read the news, do a little work, etc.  With EPs, we don't worry about getting everyone up extra early to take advantage of the early access.   

Yes, it is possible that you can at least come close to covering the extra $100/day for the lounge room with food savings.   But I don't count on the food savings covering the whole cost.  You have to be very determined to eat/drink as much as possible out of the lounge to do that.  And I can say that my wife, still wants a Starbuck's Chai-tea latte in the mornings.  And my daughter still wants a Cinnabon cinnamon roll at least once during the trip. And in reality we tend to not eat at the lounge for dinner each night either.   We have to hit the Orchid Lounge for sushi at least once (if not twice) during our stay and my daughter loves to eat at Mythos.  So we can't miss that.    And so on.

So for me, a club room is much more than trying to work out a food cost savings.  It is my "calm" place in the morning to relax before we head out to the parks or whatever else we decide to do that day.


----------



## andieb0602

That's exactly the reason we went with it.  When I stopped looking at it as "can we eat $100 worth of food from the lounge each day" and looked at it as a convenience it made sense.  As the planner/packer of the family, it's going to make my life much easier.  I realized last night that, if we didn't want to do early entry into Studios, we don't have to be at IOA until 10 am which means we'll be able to sleep in and eat a leisurely breakfast.  I also tend to not sleep well the first night and wake up well before everyone else so having someplace to go and hang out (that isn't the lobby) will be wonderful.

On second thought, my DS is in the middle of a growth spurt and he may be able to make up that $100/night with just the amount of milk he's drinking right now...


----------



## spielerin

Admitted tea snob here. Does anyone know tea brand/types available at RPR club? Picture of display would be amazing. 
I have an upcoming trip in 3 weeks. 
Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

spielerin said:


> Admitted tea snob here. Does anyone know tea brand/types available at RPR club? Picture of display would be amazing.
> I have an upcoming trip in 3 weeks.
> Thanks!



Tea Forte is the brand they use. 

They have a small selection available in the lounge.


----------



## runbikeswim3

We enjoyed both HRH and RPR. The staff at both were amazing with RPR edging out a bit they were very accommodating to the kids. For example they gave them many bags of chips and Kit Kat's to take with them our last morning there My husband stopped back in after checkout before our airport transfer and they gave him a few waters and sodas. We were just curious if our key worked and it did.  On a side note we used the resort transportation to move resorts and airport transfer. Our driver was wonderful and we had plenty of space for 5 and luggage in the Yukon XL. It was 49 fee for the airport trip. Back to food...the second night there was a cold pork sandwich and turkey/swiss with cranberry aioli that was good. The next night was a cilantro, rice and veggie burrito and chips/salsa. One night was cookies and a chocolate cupcake, other night carrot cupcake. Both were delicious. We took tons of food to our room to eat and to save for late night snacks. The convenience of the club on the same level was my preference the kids many times took food to go and my husband and I ate alone. At HRH our kids enjoyed the outdoor seating. It was convenient to the pool for grabbing a snack or drink. There is an outside stairwell you can use to access from the pool area. Again there are 5 of us so we the value is definitely there for our situation. HRH is more grab and go and RPR is more like the club experience pre covid I terms of being served. We have previously stayed at PBH. We had a great trip and hope to come back when masks are no longer needed. You will have great time even with the heat and masks! We were able to walk on Hagrids a few times...happiest memories of the trip along with the snake at the HRH pool and the squirrel who tried to steal our food


----------



## spielerin

Good brand of tea.  I’ll just have to pack some decaf for evenings. Thanks so much!

And the reviews sound amazing for current circumstances. Looking forward to this trip soooooo much.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

runbikeswim3 said:


> We enjoyed both HRH and RPR. The staff at both were amazing with RPR edging out a bit they were very accommodating to the kids. For example they gave them many bags of chips and Kit Kat's to take with them our last morning there My husband stopped back in after checkout before our airport transfer and they gave him a few waters and sodas. We were just curious if our key worked and it did.  On a side note we used the resort transportation to move resorts and airport transfer. Our driver was wonderful and we had plenty of space for 5 and luggage in the Yukon XL. It was 49 fee for the airport trip. Back to food...the second night there was a cold pork sandwich and turkey/swiss with cranberry aioli that was good. The next night was a cilantro, rice and veggie burrito and chips/salsa. One night was cookies and a chocolate cupcake, other night carrot cupcake. Both were delicious. We took tons of food to our room to eat and to save for late night snacks. The convenience of the club on the same level was my preference the kids many times took food to go and my husband and I ate alone. At HRH our kids enjoyed the outdoor seating. It was convenient to the pool for grabbing a snack or drink. There is an outside stairwell you can use to access from the pool area. Again there are 5 of us so we the value is definitely there for our situation. HRH is more grab and go and RPR is more like the club experience pre covid I terms of being served. We have previously stayed at PBH. We had a great trip and hope to come back when masks are no longer needed. You will have great time even with the heat and masks! We were able to walk on Hagrids a few times...happiest memories of the trip along with the snake at the HRH pool and the squirrel who tried to steal our food



OMG I wish they could get this under control..........

I swear I can show you how to levitate when these things are present......

The squirrels, not so bad, thieves indeed though!!!


----------



## schumigirl

runbikeswim3 said:


> We enjoyed both HRH and RPR. The staff at both were amazing with RPR edging out a bit they were very accommodating to the kids. For example they gave them many bags of chips and Kit Kat's to take with them our last morning there My husband stopped back in after checkout before our airport transfer and they gave him a few waters and sodas. We were just curious if our key worked and it did. On a side note we used the resort transportation to move resorts and airport transfer. Our driver was wonderful and we had plenty of space for 5 and luggage in the Yukon XL. It was 49 fee for the airport trip. Back to food...the second night there was a cold pork sandwich and turkey/swiss with cranberry aioli that was good. The next night was a cilantro, rice and veggie burrito and chips/salsa. One night was cookies and a chocolate cupcake, other night carrot cupcake. Both were delicious. We took tons of food to our room to eat and to save for late night snacks. The convenience of the club on the same level was my preference the kids many times took food to go and my husband and I ate alone. At HRH our kids enjoyed the outdoor seating. It was convenient to the pool for grabbing a snack or drink. There is an outside stairwell you can use to access from the pool area. Again there are 5 of us so we the value is definitely there for our situation. HRH is more grab and go and RPR is more like the club experience pre covid I terms of being served. We have previously stayed at PBH. We had a great trip and hope to come back when masks are no longer needed. You will have great time even with the heat and masks! We were able to walk on Hagrids a few times...happiest memories of the trip along with the snake at the HRH pool and the squirrel who tried to steal our food



So glad to hear you enjoyed the RPR Club Lounge so much......and good to hear it felt fairly normal as in pre covid days........

Thanks for your review


----------



## schumigirl

spielerin said:


> Good brand of tea.  I’ll just have to pack some decaf for evenings. Thanks so much!
> 
> And the reviews sound amazing for current circumstances. Looking forward to this trip soooooo much.



They do have decaf teas too.......

Yes, the reviews recently have been very positive from the Club lounge. Initially some that had been before were a little disappointed it wasn`t the same, not sure what they expected to be honest. 

But, folks are getting used to it now it seems which is good to hear. Hope you have a wonderful trip and please come back and let us know how it went........


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> So glad to hear you enjoyed the RPR Club Lounge so much......and good to hear it felt fairly normal as in pre covid days........
> 
> Thanks for your review


In some way I think it might be better - Ive seem guests to some pretty horrid things at lounges - so having everything wrapped and separated seems good to me overall.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> In some way I think it might be better - Ive seem guests to some pretty horrid things at lounges - so having everything wrapped and separated seems good to me overall.



I agree completely. Some people are gross.

We never really use it for meals the way some do, but we would sample and maybe have a cracker or two with some cheese.....but once several had been in with their paws....we never touched it again. 

Kayla, who was the concierge manager but has sadly left Loews, implemented the changes for midday snacks....everything was in packaging alongside the fruit that was always wrapped. Much better.


----------



## mamapenguin

If we arrive early before check in time can we use the lounge? Same question for check out day. We are there 5 nights. TIA


----------



## tony67

mamapenguin said:


> If we arrive early before check in time can we use the lounge? Same question for check out day. We are there 5 nights. TIA


On checkout day I think the card is good till 4  - basically before they put out the evening stuff
On check in day it might be up to the folks at check in - they may or may not let you in.
In both cases Id say ask in check in and see what they say


----------



## runbikeswim3

Yes! One night we stayed at endless summer and moved to Portofino at 8am and had breakfast. Enjoy!


----------



## mamapenguin

runbikeswim3 said:


> Yes! One night we stayed at endless summer and moved to Portofino at 8am and had breakfast. Enjoy!


Yay! We tend to arrive early, and my girls were exhausted by the time our room was ready at 4 (HRH), I was hoping club level would make a difference and it sounds like it will. We are trying RPR this time.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> Yay! We tend to arrive early, and my girls were exhausted by the time our room was ready at 4 (HRH), I was hoping club level would make a difference and it sounds like it will. We are trying RPR this time.



You can use the Club Lounge for breakfast as soon as you check in, as early as they open. 

Check out day, when I asked for someone I was told by the Concierge manager, if they aren`t busy they can extend your time, but it won`t include evening offerings. The latest I was told officially is 3pm. 

If you do need to extend your time, then speak to the staff.....if they can accommodate you, they usually do. 

Hope you enjoy RPR.......


----------



## Polyonmymind

Tonight's menu at the Royal Pacific.  Views were evenly split on the sandwiches. Everyone liked the hummus tray.  Nothing hot, everything is cold, pre-packaged.

Beers are Corona, Fat Tire, Stella & Voodoo Dagger IPA.  Staff was very friendly.  Cupcakes are small but good..moist and rich.


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Tonight's menu at the Royal Pacific.  Views were evenly split on the sandwiches. Everyone liked the hummus tray.  Nothing hot, everything is cold, pre-packaged.
> 
> Beers are Corona, Fat Tire, Stella & Voodoo Dagger IPA.  Staff was very friendly.  Cupcakes are small but good..moist and rich.
> 
> 
> View attachment 523864



Good to see you check in.......yes, the staff are so lovely......I assume most are the same that have come back after furlough......

And thanks for the image of the menu. I like the sound of the pork. 

Hope you`re having the best time........


----------



## Polyonmymind

Yesterday's menu... some of the chips & meat trays made it back to the room.  The burrito, well...


----------



## Polyonmymind

Tonight's menu... review later.  Breakfast is nice, again nothing hot.  Most depressing is the view... a closed Aventura and Sapphire Falls.  Eerily dark at night.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Polyonmymind said:


> Tonight's menu... review later.  Breakfast is nice, again nothing hot.  Most depressing is the view... a closed Aventura and Sapphire Falls.  Eerily dark at night.


----------



## macraven

Appreciate you sharing the menus with us.


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Tonight's menu... review later.  Breakfast is nice, again nothing hot.  Most depressing is the view... a closed Aventura and Sapphire Falls.  Eerily dark at night.



Looking forward to hearing about your trip when you`re home......


----------



## hezell123

Are you still allowed to eat in the club area or do you have to take it back to the room? Are they giving each person all 3 boxes (or however many "courses" there are) Thanks for the pics! We have 8 people in 2 rooms so hoping we can all eat together.


----------



## Polyonmymind

You are allowed to eat in the club lounge.  Masks on when walking around, masks off when seated and eating.  There is plenty of seating. Eight together or real close by shouldn't be an issue.  Depending upon how busy they are.  They will serve you as much or little as you ask.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

mamapenguin said:


> If we arrive early before check in time can we use the lounge? Same question for check out day. We are there 5 nights. TIA


In the before times, I think check out day access only lasted until like noon- at the latest.  If you are in the lounge, you can stay; they don't kick you out, but our key would not work in the elevator at like 3pm.

WDW allows you access until midnight (later than the lounges are open!) on check out days, but US has told us multiple times they have an early afternoon absolute cutoff.

I'm trying to recall the exact wording of what we were told when we asked. I recall he said access went a little past the 11am check out time as a courtesy, and if someone was waiting on transportation, he said he'd usually give them an extra hour or so, but we asked just at like 3:05pm, and we were told no.   I'm not 100% how late that extra request window lasted, but I'm certain 3pm was too late.

Check-in day though we've been allowed access the the CL's about as early as they open. The room - in the before times- wasn't ready that early, but we were able to get CL and EP before the parks opened.  When we arrived before check in time, we got a temporary card for those few hours, then we had to get a new card after check-in time at US. Though when we've done it, the hotel staff wasn't always super great about sending a message to tell us when the room was ready. That was the one area where US hotels could slightly improve.


----------



## tony67

mickeyluv'r said:


> Though when we've done it, the hotel staff wasn't always super great about sending a message to tell us when the room was ready. That was the one area where US hotels could slightly improve.


I feel like they have gotten much better about this - but in the past this was often an issue for me.
It may depend on the hotel and the systems they have in place - RPR and PBH were not good about this but the newer hotels SF and ADV were.
May just be a coincidence though


----------



## mickeyluv'r

tony67 said:


> I feel like they have gotten much better about this - but in the past this was often an issue for me.
> It may depend on the hotel and the systems they have in place - RPR and PBH were not good about this but the newer hotels SF and ADV were.
> May just be a coincidence though



I think all the times we stayed at Sapphire Falls and Aventura, we arrived (well) after 3pm (part of the reason we didn't opt to pay for CL).  So I can't say about texting the room being ready at those hotels, but we were generally pleased with the service of both.  

I think my biggest complaint has been that a few times our room didn't get serviced, or was serviced VERY late in the day, like 6pm. Maybe we've just had bad luck.  When the room is cleaned, staff does a great job!  

The front desk, pool, and dining staff have always been great!  Overall, the Universal staff really tries to deliver an excellent level of service.


----------



## frank808

mickeyluv'r said:


> I think all the times we stayed at Sapphire Falls and Aventura, we arrived (well) after 3pm (part of the reason we didn't opt to pay for CL).  So I can't say about texting the room being ready at those hotels, but we were generally pleased with the service of both.
> 
> I think my biggest complaint has been that a few times our room didn't get serviced, or was serviced VERY late in the day, like 6pm. Maybe we've just had bad luck.  When the room is cleaned, staff does a great job!
> 
> The front desk, pool, and dining staff have always been great!  Overall, the Universal staff really tries to deliver an excellent level of service.


Right now your rooms do not get serviced until check out. There is no daily housekeeping


----------



## tony67

mickeyluv'r said:


> I think all the times we stayed at Sapphire Falls and Aventura, we arrived (well) after 3pm (part of the reason we didn't opt to pay for CL).  So I can't say about texting the room being ready at those hotels, but we were generally pleased with the service of both.
> 
> I think my biggest complaint has been that a few times our room didn't get serviced, or was serviced VERY late in the day, like 6pm. Maybe we've just had bad luck.  When the room is cleaned, staff does a great job!
> 
> The front desk, pool, and dining staff have always been great!  Overall, the Universal staff really tries to deliver an excellent level of service.


Yeah - this usually happens at least once per trip.  Nothing more annoying than coming back to the room at 3PM for a break and they have not been in - especially when I left my room at 7AM.  I think it usually happens on a day where they have a ton of room to turn over like the Sunday or Monday after HHN



frank808 said:


> Right now your rooms do not get serviced until check out. There is no daily housekeeping


This kind of annoys me - you are still paying for a full service room and not getting full service.   I dont want to be putting trash outside the door.  At least give people a choice - even if its just collect the trash and leave towels.  Would also get a lot of people their jobs back.


----------



## macraven

I’m okay with putting towels and trash outside the door 
Send a text to housekeeping and they will come clear that out.

I prefer to not have people in my room during the pandemic period.

room service for food is still available at the premier hotels
But it’s left outside your door.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I recently asked at HR front desk about their Rock Royalty Level(concierge) .  Due to social distancing they have moved it to one of their larger reception / banquet rooms . . I cancelled my reservation for Thanksgiving Rock Royalty Room.


----------



## spielerin

Here now. The boxed offerings are the same boxes as at Tuk tuk. I was not contacted before my arrival, so they are having some difficulties with my dietary needs.
The staff are still amazing!
if you’re looking for an all day buffet, not going to happen currently. If you're looking for great service and smiling faces to put a bright spot on a lonely trip, you will get that.  And the hot tea is great and an easy walk from the room and doesn’t taste like coffee like Keurig tea.


----------



## melissa723

spielerin said:


> Here now. The boxed offerings are the same boxes as at Tuk tuk. I was not contacted before my arrival, so they are having some difficulties with my dietary needs.
> The staff are still amazing!
> if you’re looking for an all day buffet, not going to happen currently. If you're looking for great service and smiling faces to put a bright spot on a lonely trip, you will get that.  And the hot tea is great and an easy walk from the room and doesn’t taste like coffee like Keurig tea.



Question about the coffee...do they have flavored creamer or syrups on hand?


----------



## spielerin

No flavored creamer or syrups. If youre ok with Non sugar sweetener, get some flavored sweetener drops to use with creamer. Bottle is small enough to go in carryon liquids bag. 
Pleasantly surprised by staff today,they prepared 2 boxes just for me (hummus box without the pitas and marinated vegetables)   With those and the baked wings actually had a full dinner that was exactly on my diet and very satisfying. If I knew where to buy those vegetables regularly, I would.


----------



## melissa723

spielerin said:


> No flavored creamer or syrups. If youre ok with Non sugar sweetener, get some flavored sweetener drops to use with creamer. Bottle is small enough to go in carryon liquids bag.
> Pleasantly surprised by staff today,they prepared 2 boxes just for me (hummus box without the pitas and marinated vegetables)   With those and the baked wings actually had a full dinner that was exactly on my diet and very satisfying. If I knew where to buy those vegetables regularly, I would.



Thanks! I normally just pack a box of the flavored coffee pods, so I guess I'll just do it again for this trip.


----------



## spielerin

Update: the kitchen has made up diabetic evening snacks (low carb) for me each evening since Monday


----------



## cc_disneylove

We are spending three nights at HRH the week of Christmas, in a club room.  This is our first time at HRH and rock royalty.  I see lots of posts about water and sodas being available most of the time.  Is it all day but the food is only out during the hours posted?  And do they offer wine or beer during the day or is it only in the evening.  We have stayed at the clubs at most of the disney resorts and they will bring you wine or beer at any time if you ask.  Was wondering if HRH is the same.
This thread has some great information.  Thanks so much to all of you for reporting back.  We can't wait to try out HRH!


----------



## schumigirl

Food is available on the hours posted and alcohol is also only available during evening offerings, not at any other time.


----------



## melissa723

We will be checking into RPR CL this Saturday, and I was wondering if it's like Disney's CL where they take you up to that level to check in? If not, once you get up there will someone know that you're new and sort of show you around?


----------



## barb969

At HRH you checkin in the lobby.  There is line for club level. No escort to room. Bell services will handle your luggage if necesary.

Club is different from Disney.  The main job of CMs is food.  They usually do not assist with other problems like room key doesn’t work and ADRs.  They do not have desks outside the club lounge. I have never stayed club at RPR Or PBH.


----------



## schumigirl

melissa723 said:


> We will be checking into RPR CL this Saturday, and I was wondering if it's like Disney's CL where they take you up to that level to check in? If not, once you get up there will someone know that you're new and sort of show you around?



You check in at the desk same as everyone else. 

When they know it`s your first time in the lounge once upstairs, they`ll kind of give you the lay out and operating times and if they can help in any way. The staff are wonderful there.

RPR have a proper concierge desk downstairs in the lobby too to help with many things.

But they can make reservations and such for you upstairs in the lounge too, they`ve made dining reservations for us many times.

And hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## melissa723

schumigirl said:


> You check in at the desk same as everyone else.
> 
> When they know it`s your first time in the lounge once upstairs, they`ll kind of give you the lay out and operating times and if they can help in any way. The staff are wonderful there.
> 
> RPR have a proper concierge desk downstairs in the lobby too to help with many things.
> 
> But they can make reservations and such for you upstairs in the lounge too, they`ve made dining reservations for us many times.
> 
> And hope you have a wonderful trip



Thank you! I knew you’d definitely be able to help me out. We’re on the plane and headed there now.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Does anyone have any recent reports from HRH CL? I was watching the site like a hawk and was finally able to get a room for the OI Meetup on Dec 11th.


----------



## hezell123

Info posted by PBH official FB page regarding Club Level


----------



## foolish-mortal

Hi any recent reports on Royal Pacific CL?  Do they have bottled water that you can take?  Is there something available at all times or only at certain times?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

The club lounge does provide all with water if they want it


----------



## melissa723

foolish-mortal said:


> Hi any recent reports on Royal Pacific CL?  Do they have bottled water that you can take?  Is there something available at all times or only at certain times?  Thanks!



We were there the week of November 14th. They always have bottled water available, along with sodas and milk products. As for the food options, yes, there are certain things available only at certain times. Breakfast usually consisted of pastries, donuts, hard boiled eggs, cereals, pre-packaged oatmeal and fruit (bananas & apples). In the afternoon there were pre-packaged snacks like chips, cookies, lunchables, etc. Dinner was usually a meat/cheese box, hummus box and and then a meal in a box (chicken wings, beef, etc), along with beer and wine, and for desserts it was usually cookies and then brownies or something other type of sweet. There are times when the lounge is turning over for the next service, and nothing is available at those times.

Hope that helps!


----------



## foolish-mortal

melissa723 said:


> We were there the week of November 14th. They always have bottled water available, along with sodas and milk products. As for the food options, yes, there are certain things available only at certain times. Breakfast usually consisted of pastries, donuts, hard boiled eggs, cereals, pre-packaged oatmeal and fruit (bananas & apples). In the afternoon there were pre-packaged snacks like chips, cookies, lunchables, etc. Dinner was usually a meat/cheese box, hummus box and and then a meal in a box (chicken wings, beef, etc), along with beer and wine, and for desserts it was usually cookies and then brownies or something other type of sweet. There are times when the lounge is turning over for the next service, and nothing is available at those times.
> 
> Hope that helps!



It does - thank you!!


----------



## DisneyElite4

Can you get real coffee in Club Level right now? (Versus making it from a pod in your hotel room.)


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyElite4 said:


> Can you get real coffee in Club Level right now? (Versus making it from a pod in your hotel room.)



Yes, you can.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

barb969 said:


> At HRH you checkin in the lobby.  There is line for club level. No escort to room. Bell services will handle your luggage if necesary.
> 
> Club is different from Disney.  The main job of CMs is food.  They usually do not assist with other problems like room key doesn’t work and ADRs.  They do not have desks outside the club lounge. I have never stayed club at RPR Or PBH.



Just to clarify for anyone else who might read this thread, the staff in the lounges at Universal are slightly different from CL at WDW, but mostly the same.  They've generally been able to answer most questions for us.  Each hotel is slightly different, and every staff member has a different personality.  I've also experienced considerable variability at WDW CL as well; I think it is somewhat a reflection of people's personalities and somewhat a reflection of their experience level.

HRH staff tends towards just handling food, and I'd say personalities somewhat reflect the fun personality of the hotel.

Royal Pacific staff have trended friendly, and willing to answer questions if we had any, or at least quickly tell us where to go. I

At Portofino - at least before the pandemic- the lounge had a concierge desk located right in the lounge. It wasn't staffed 100% of the time though.  They also had a help desk located just outside the lounge as well- but the one outside the lounge was mostly a place to buy park tickets.  It has been a few years since I stayed CL there. 

RPR is often my 1st choice of CL at Universal.  I like Portofino, but it is a little further from the parks. IMO, the plus of Portofino is the larger hotel rooms.


----------



## chris benton

I'm just starting to research if Club Level at the premier hotels would be worth it for us. Is the food really decent most of the time?
Breakfast would be important. Our Universal days would probably play out like this:

Early Breakfast
Park for early entry
Light lunch in park - probably splitting a few meals at different places, just to try "Iconic" foods. Not expecting anything great - we know the drill.
Afternoon pool time - VERY important. 
Dinner + park after, OR, Park + dinner after.

CL might be more appealing if anyone can give a thumbs up to the CL price vs buying food at restaurants if the CL quality is decent.  Breakfast and lunch would probably be most important. I don't mind paying for meals at all, but lackluster, overpriced, park food, and my assumption of the food being kind of the same at Citywalk...The convenience of the CL lounges for food / snacks / drinks when we want it is kind of appealing - if the food is good. If the CL food is kinda "BLAH," then, I would be much happier skipping it and paying up for better while on vacation.


----------



## melissa723

chris benton said:


> I'm just starting to research if Club Level at the premier hotels would be worth it for us. Is the food really decent most of the time?
> Breakfast would be important. Our Universal days would probably play out like this:
> 
> Early Breakfast
> Park for early entry
> Light lunch in park - probably splitting a few meals at different places, just to try "Iconic" foods. Not expecting anything great - we know the drill.
> Afternoon pool time - VERY important.
> Dinner + park after, OR, Park + dinner after.
> 
> CL might be more appealing if anyone can give a thumbs up to the CL price vs buying food at restaurants if the CL quality is decent.  Breakfast and lunch would probably be most important. I don't mind paying for meals at all, but lackluster, overpriced, park food, and my assumption of the food being kind of the same at Citywalk...The convenience of the CL lounges for food / snacks / drinks when we want it is kind of appealing - if the food is good. If the CL food is kinda "BLAH," then, I would be much happier skipping it and paying up for better while on vacation.



We stayed at RPR, and to be completely honest, the CL offerings didn't wow me. This was also during COVID, so I can't speak to what it's like under normal circumstances, but if you've ever done CL at a WDW deluxe resort, then you'll probably be disappointed. We were able to book a CL room at for a great rate this past November, but if I was paying the prices I see now then I most likely wouldn't book the room again. Snacks and drinks hold the appeal if you just want to grab something and go, but there are no big breakfast items and lunch is just munchies for the most part.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

chris benton said:


> I'm just starting to research if Club Level at the premier hotels would be worth it for us. Is the food really decent most of the time?
> Breakfast would be important. Our Universal days would probably play out like this:
> 
> Early Breakfast
> Park for early entry
> Light lunch in park - probably splitting a few meals at different places, just to try "Iconic" foods. Not expecting anything great - we know the drill.
> Afternoon pool time - VERY important.
> Dinner + park after, OR, Park + dinner after.
> 
> CL might be more appealing if anyone can give a thumbs up to the CL price vs buying food at restaurants if the CL quality is decent.  Breakfast and lunch would probably be most important. I don't mind paying for meals at all, but lackluster, overpriced, park food, and my assumption of the food being kind of the same at Citywalk...The convenience of the CL lounges for food / snacks / drinks when we want it is kind of appealing - if the food is good. If the CL food is kinda "BLAH," then, I would be much happier skipping it and paying up for better while on vacation.


----------



## hawktalksl

chris benton said:


> I'm just starting to research if Club Level at the premier hotels would be worth it for us. Is the food really decent most of the time?
> Breakfast would be important. Our Universal days would probably play out like this:
> 
> Early Breakfast
> Park for early entry
> Light lunch in park - probably splitting a few meals at different places, just to try "Iconic" foods. Not expecting anything great - we know the drill.
> Afternoon pool time - VERY important.
> Dinner + park after, OR, Park + dinner after.
> 
> CL might be more appealing if anyone can give a thumbs up to the CL price vs buying food at restaurants if the CL quality is decent.  Breakfast and lunch would probably be most important. I don't mind paying for meals at all, but lackluster, overpriced, park food, and my assumption of the food being kind of the same at Citywalk...The convenience of the CL lounges for food / snacks / drinks when we want it is kind of appealing - if the food is good. If the CL food is kinda "BLAH," then, I would be much happier skipping it and paying up for better while on vacation.



Well...we stayed club at Portofino a couple of years ago (pre COVID and not sure if back to normal yet) and it was great for our family of 4. The convenience was awesome! We had breakfast and dinner every day at the lounge. There were hot breakfast items such as scrambled eggs, bacon or sausage, potatoes and then also various other typical breakfast items (cereal, fruits, yogurt, et al), Dinner varied each night, (American, Italian, Mexican, Chinese, Jamaican) They were more like heavy appetizers, but with the complimentary beer and & wine, we found it perfectly fine. Lunch offerings were basically snacks.. so we'd always have a sit down lunch somewhere in the park or City walk.


----------



## CJGamer

Hi all, this felt like the best spot to put this up.
We are staying at HRH for the first time ever.  We are DVC disney people and I wanted to do this once to use express pass.
3 nights club level (then moving to disney), Universal and IOA, no volcano bay.
I want to get the most out of Club level.  This is my thinking.  3 lunches in the parks.  3 Broomsticks, Mythos, Lombards.
Everything else food wise- breakfast, apps/dinner and desert should be taken care of by the CL offerings- with a little something at dinner time perhaps at a hotel restaurant to supplement.

Am I thinking correctly that this would be the best way to do it?


----------



## barb969

CJGamer said:


> Hi all, this felt like the best spot to put this up.
> We are staying at HRH for the first time ever.  We are DVC disney people and I wanted to do this once to use express pass.
> 3 nights club level (then moving to disney), Universal and IOA, no volcano bay.
> I want to get the most out of Club level.  This is my thinking.  3 lunches in the parks.  3 Broomsticks, Mythos, Lombards.
> Everything else food wise- breakfast, apps/dinner and desert should be taken care of by the CL offerings- with a little something at dinner time perhaps at a hotel restaurant to supplement.
> 
> Am I thinking correctly that this would be the best way to do it?


That is what we have done many times before COVID-19.


----------



## lissiesmum

Following this thread for more info  we are staying club level at RP in two weeks!


----------



## melissa723

lissiesmum said:


> Following this thread for more info  we are staying club level at RP in two weeks!



I honestly don't think much has changed since the last couple of posts about it. I recently saw a video on youtube and everything was the same as it was when we were there in November.


----------



## mvansear

Years ago my family of 5 stayed club level at HRH stayed 7 nights and only ate dinner in a restaurant twice the rest of the time we got snacks in the parks and ate the club food at dinner.  Just went 2 weeks ago and stayed club level at RPR 4 nights and ate in the club three nights...one day we got a late lunch at Mythos (fabulous place), apps in club and went to Choc Emp later that evening and had desserts..For us the club is the BEST, wont stay w/o it!!!  Evening drinks in the club are wonderful too!!!
What I remember RPR club food while we were there
Breakfast...oj, apple juice, milk, water, coffee, donuts, muffins, fruit, cereal-- all were served by club lounge staff
afternoon snacks-sodas, water uncrustables, various chips Doritos, sun chips, bag granola (I think) this was all self serve
evening appetizers- every night they had fruit, salami, and cheese tray (yummy), hummus and pita, some sort of dip and veggies.  Veggie rice burrito our first night (very yummy).  2nd night was mac and cheese with chicken strips (this was just okay).  I cant remember what the third night was..... Also to note we took trays back to our room and put them in the fridge to snack on later -- most appetizers were in premade covered trays.  Mac and cheese with chicken strips was served by a club lounge member
Evening drinks- wine and beer...red and white no idea of beer types
Sweet snacks were at the same time as wine I think and they were brownies and cookies


----------



## mvansear

Wanted to give one more thought...Went in October (family of 5) decided not to stay club for the first time ever because of COVID changes.  We spent an average of 250.00 for a dinner (mostly in citywalk Hard rock, NBC studios, Choc emporium).  Went again 2 weeks ago back to club and see my other post.  Spent significantly less on food so for us club is the way to go!


----------



## lissiesmum

mvansear said:


> Years ago my family of 5 stayed club level at HRH stayed 7 nights and only ate dinner in a restaurant twice the rest of the time we got snacks in the parks and ate the club food at dinner.  Just went 2 weeks ago and stayed club level at RPR 4 nights and ate in the club three nights...one day we got a late lunch at Mythos (fabulous place), apps in club and went to Choc Emp later that evening and had desserts..For us the club is the BEST, wont stay w/o it!!!  Evening drinks in the club are wonderful too!!!
> What I remember RPR club food while we were there
> Breakfast...oj, apple juice, milk, water, coffee, donuts, muffins, fruit, cereal-- all were served by club lounge staff
> afternoon snacks-sodas, water uncrustables, various chips Doritos, sun chips, bag granola (I think) this was all self serve
> evening appetizers- every night they had fruit, salami, and cheese tray (yummy), hummus and pita, some sort of dip and veggies.  Veggie rice burrito our first night (very yummy).  2nd night was mac and cheese with chicken strips (this was just okay).  I cant remember what the third night was..... Also to note we took trays back to our room and put them in the fridge to snack on later -- most appetizers were in premade covered trays.  Mac and cheese with chicken strips was served by a club lounge member
> Evening drinks- wine and beer...red and white no idea of beer types
> Sweet snacks were at the same time as wine I think and they were brownies and cookies


Thank you for sharing this info! We just switched to club level and it sounds perfect to me!


----------



## lissiesmum

mvansear said:


> Wanted to give one more thought...Went in October (family of 5) decided not to stay club for the first time ever because of COVID changes.  We spent an average of 250.00 for a dinner (mostly in citywalk Hard rock, NBC studios, Choc emporium).  Went again 2 weeks ago back to club and see my other post.  Spent significantly less on food so for us club is the way to go!


Did they ever have croissants out at breakfast? My daughter is asking


----------



## mvansear

.


----------



## mvansear

lissiesmum said:


> Did they ever have croissants out at breakfast? My daughter is asking


My daughter says she thinks that there were croissants...I went straight for the donuts


----------



## melissa723

lissiesmum said:


> Did they ever have croissants out at breakfast? My daughter is asking



There were croissants when we were there in November because we got them every morning.


----------



## lissiesmum

mvansear said:


> My daughter says she thinks that there were croissants...I went straight for the donuts


Awesome thank you!


----------



## lissiesmum

melissa723 said:


> There were croissants when we were there in November because we got them every morning.


Thank you! That’s always her go to breakfast


----------



## hezell123

There were regular and chocolate croissants in January at PBH. I think the breakfast sandwiches also included croissants some mornings.


----------



## NMK62303

Hello!  Any recent reviews of HRH Club level during COVID?  Staying in June (triplets birthday/graduation trip) and it's an option we are considering for a fun family treat.   Typically stay at HRH so we are familiar with the hotel, just have never tried Club level.  Thanks!


----------



## chiisai

I’m deciding between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay. One of my kids is gluten-free.  I reached out to both hotels and they said either one would be able to provide gluten-free options in the club lounge.

I do know targeted GF packaged options will be similar at both, but wondering what regular resort-specific options may be GF already. Or maybe have a larger amount of offerings increasing the chance of more things my kid can have.  Has anyone stayed at either who has experience?

The price differential is not large, and we like both hotels, so I’m happy to stay at whichever might have more options.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

chiisai said:


> I’m deciding between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay. One of my kids is gluten-free.  I reached out to both hotels and they said either one would be able to provide gluten-free options in the club lounge.
> 
> I do know targeted GF packaged options will be similar at both, but wondering what regular resort-specific options may be GF already. Or maybe have a larger amount of offerings increasing the chance of more things my kid can have.  Has anyone stayed at either who has experience?
> 
> The price differential is not large, and we like both hotels, so I’m happy to stay at whichever might have more options.


My stays were all pre-covid, so I'm not sure what they are doing now, but in the past all the Universal CL's were great with GF. Though we are maybe not as particular as someone who is celiac.

For breakfast, we just stuck with regular line items that were GF, like fruit and yogurt. mid-day all the CL's had packaged items like chips. Potato chips, and other Frito-lay, I think. Portofino also had Nature Valley Granola bars Honey Oat (green package - I'm not sure they are certified GF).  Soft drinks were always in cans, plus they had an array of tea options (like herbal teas).  I also think they had hot chocolate packets, milk, and juice.

For appetizer hours, we mostly just opted to choose items that were GF: cheese, veggies, salads.  Portofino had a rice pilaf one night. hey had green salad every day, so did RPH. 

For desserts, they made a special GF dessert for us on nights were requested.  They just asked if they make it, that we make sure to come get it before the lounge closed. They were not prepackaged.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Did people find they were able to get to the Club level breakfast and still get to the parks early enough to take advantage of the early entry less busy times?  (We'll be at RPR in June)


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Usually yes, in the before times.  Not always at WDW though.  On a few visits we grabbed a few items the day before and kept them in our room., or we came back tot eh hotel for the tail end of breakfast.


----------



## chiisai

mickeyluv'r said:


> My stays were all pre-covid, so I'm not sure what they are doing now, but in the past all the Universal CL's were great with GF. Though we are maybe not as particular as someone who is celiac.
> 
> For breakfast, we just stuck with regular line items that were GF, like fruit and yogurt. mid-day all the CL's had packaged items like chips. Potato chips, and other Frito-lay, I think. Portofino also had Nature Valley Granola bars Honey Oat (green package - I'm not sure they are certified GF).  Soft drinks were always in cans, plus they had an array of tea options (like herbal teas).  I also think they had hot chocolate packets, milk, and juice.
> 
> For appetizer hours, we mostly just opted to choose items that were GF: cheese, veggies, salads.  Portofino had a rice pilaf one night. hey had green salad every day, so did RPH.
> 
> For desserts, they made a special GF dessert for us on nights were requested.  They just asked if they make it, that we make sure to come get it before the lounge closed. They were not prepackaged.



Thank you very much.


----------



## SarahEleanor

We just left RPR. Breakfast was fantastic. Continental. The afternoon snacks were very odd and served everyday we were there. There was strange Asian burritos and rice taco things.We used it for drinks mostly. I will use it again. I do wish they had more appetizing snacks.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

My son and I are staying at PBH in a few weeks in a CL room.  We went to UO once or twice every year when my kids were pre-teens/teens, but neither of us has been back for five years (college, daughter's wedding got in the way ).  We already have our dinners planned out at our favorites (Lombard's, Mama's, Mythos), so we would most likely use the club for breakfast.  Is the club open early enough to eat and catch the boat for EE on our second day there?  Or would we better off taking some food the first day (we arrive at UO at 10:00 AM) and stashing it in our room for the EE day the next day?


----------



## 03GirlsMom

ksdaveb2003 said:


> My son and I are staying at PBH in a few weeks in a CL room.  We went to UO once or twice every year when my kids were pre-teens/teens, but neither of us has been back for five years (college, daughter's wedding got in the way ).  We already have our dinners planned out at our favorites (Lombard's, Mama's, Mythos), so we would most likely use the club for breakfast.  Is the club open early enough to eat and catch the boat for EE on our second day there?  Or would we better off taking some food the first day (we arrive at UO at 10:00 AM) and stashing it in our room for the EE day the next day?



For the next month, EE starts at 7am. That would make catching breakfast beforehand in the lounge pretty difficult. Your best bet would be to grab something the day before to keep in your room.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

03GirlsMom said:


> For the next month, EE starts at 7am. That would make catching breakfast beforehand in the lounge pretty difficult. Your best bet would be to grab something the day before to keep in your room.


Actually, I just looked at the calendar for our stay and it shows both IOA and USF not opening until 9:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday (4/17 & 4/18) of our stay, plus no posted hours yet for the Monday and Tuesday, 4/19 & 4/20.   I would assume that EE would be at 8:00 AM.  Do you think we could catch a quick bite at the Club and still make it to IOA for 8:00 AM opening?  Or would we be better off just grabbing something at Croissant Moon Bakery on the way in?


----------



## macraven

My priority is to be in the parks early when they open
There are places in the park where you can grab food if needed 

I enjoy club level but my priority is always hit the parks first  and grab food there

go with what is more important to you


----------



## 03GirlsMom

ksdaveb2003 said:


> Actually, I just looked at the calendar for our stay and it shows both IOA and USF not opening until 9:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday (4/17 & 4/18) of our stay, plus no posted hours yet for the Monday and Tuesday, 4/19 & 4/20.   I would assume that EE would be at 8:00 AM.  Do you think we could catch a quick bite at the Club and still make it to IOA for 8:00 AM opening?  Or would we be better off just grabbing something at Croissant Moon Bakery on the way in?


I apologize, it does look like the EE times are later the farther you get into April. You could make it work in theory but I would still think it would be pretty rushed. It would probably be less stressful to just grab some food in the parks. With that said, you know your group best. My kids DO NOT move fast in the morning and we would never make it. That might not be the case for you. It just depends on what you want to prioritize for that morning.


----------



## Gatrcruzer

ksdaveb2003 said:


> Actually, I just looked at the calendar for our stay and it shows both IOA and USF not opening until 9:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday (4/17 & 4/18) of our stay, plus no posted hours yet for the Monday and Tuesday, 4/19 & 4/20.   I would assume that EE would be at 8:00 AM.  Do you think we could catch a quick bite at the Club and still make it to IOA for 8:00 AM opening?  Or would we be better off just grabbing something at Croissant Moon Bakery on the way in?


If you are staying at a hotel with EP, rushing to get there for EPA doesn't seem worth it. However, if you have a good reason to get to the park that early, then it sounds as though clubs will be open and you could grab something to go at 7am.


----------



## chiisai

Well, we just booked Portofino Bay, club level, for a long weekend - three park days.  I’m surprisingly emotional about it.  I’m off to purchase annual passes now, and plotting another trip for HHN, and more, more, more!


----------



## Annchristine65

ksdaveb2003 said:


> Actually, I just looked at the calendar for our stay and it shows both IOA and USF not opening until 9:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday (4/17 & 4/18) of our stay, plus no posted hours yet for the Monday and Tuesday, 4/19 & 4/20.   I would assume that EE would be at 8:00 AM.  Do you think we could catch a quick bite at the Club and still make it to IOA for 8:00 AM opening?  Or would we be better off just grabbing something at Croissant Moon Bakery on the way in?


We will be there for the same dates. Both parks are opening at 8 AM 4/17 & 4/18 and 9 AM 4/19 & 4/20


----------

